# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #15: BI V2.0 Injection Molding Update #2

## Eddie

*Project Update #15: BI V2.0 Injection Molding Update #2** For backers only* Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Hello backers, 
I've created an update with information on the BI V2.0 moulding process:
It is located on our blog:
http://bootsindustries.com/forum/#/d...lding-update-2
Don't hesitate to join the community and post on our forum if you have any questions.
Regards,
Jean Le Bouthillier

----------

